# Need your 2cents



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok Im gonna be putting my FMIC on really soon. And I thought about getting a new hood. Im either gonna get a OEM hood and get it blended to match the car, or get a CF hood and trunk-But Im iffy on the idea thinking it would mess up the look. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OEM CF Hood.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I second that motion....


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

CF hood and trunk, but get the lower part of the trunk (under the plate/lights) painted to match the car. and do something about that grill  it looks icky painted all withe


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> CF hood and trunk, but get the lower part of the trunk (under the plate/lights) painted to match the car. and do something about that grill  it looks icky painted all withe


As much as I love C/F I can't believe you'd get rid of your hood scoop.

and the idea about painting under the taillights/licence plate is a good one with the trunk


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

They make carbon scoops... :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think you should get the fibre images hood, its super strong, but i think you should paint it and keep it a sleeper.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i think you should get the fibre images hood, its super strong, but i think you should paint it and keep it a sleeper.


 I like that idea also. The only way someone would know it was CF was if they were really close.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slow_Sentra322 said:


> I like that idea also. The only way someone would know it was CF was if they were really close.


actually, it would appeal to be a normal hood, even up close, until you opened the hood, then they could find out. my friends dads ferreris are all carbon fibre and the only way to tell if they have been repainted is if you can't see the weave ofthe carbon, cuz its sprayed on not baked.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i think you should get the fibre images hood, its super strong, but i think you should paint it and keep it a sleeper.



You people should be reported to CPS(car protection services!) For attemted painting of a carbon fiber hood.....

If you just want lighter weight and you want to paint it, get a fiberglass one. It's pointless to spend a few hundred dollars on a carbon hood and then cover it's beauty with paint. I understand the whole sleeper concept, but with carbon you have to leave something to the imagination... my 2 1/2 cents.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> You people should be reported to CPS(car protection services!) For attemted painting of a carbon fiber hood.....
> 
> If you just want lighter weight and you want to paint it, get a fiberglass one. It's pointless to spend a few hundred dollars on a carbon hood and then cover it's beauty with paint. I understand the whole sleeper concept, but with carbon you have to leave something to the imagination... my 2 1/2 cents.


a fibreglass hood can't get run over by a ford superduty (with a trailor and a civic on that trailor) and still survive, the fiberimages hood can though. I love the carbo fiber look, but if you a sleeper, you dont let people know you have many mods, it gives it away.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Zac said:


> OEM CF Hood.


OEM CF only



RBI*04 said:


> CF hood and trunk, but get the lower part of the trunk (under the plate/lights) painted to match the car. and do something about that grill  it looks icky painted all withe


You will see what I got planned really soon :thumbup: 



xbrandonx said:


> As much as I love C/F I can't believe you'd get rid of your hood scoop.
> 
> and the idea about painting under the taillights/licence plate is a good one with the trunk


I never cared for it, it did a perpose so I let it go. Now I got no need for it and its getting to me now



konfuzion3 said:


> They make carbon scoops... :thumbup:


Nope so scoops


psuLemon said:


> i think you should get the fibre images hood, its super strong, but i think you should paint it and keep it a sleeper.


Thats what Company I planned to go with.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> a fibreglass hood can't get run over by a ford superduty (with a trailor and a civic on that trailor) and still survive, the fiberimages hood can though. I love the carbo fiber look, but if you a sleeper, you dont let people know you have many mods, it gives it away.


It has nothing to do with being run over. I don't think tha car will see any monster truck action anytime soon. The point is why spend extra money on it if it's gonna be painted.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> It has nothing to do with being run over. I don't think tha car will see any monster truck action anytime soon. The point is why spend extra money on it if it's gonna be painted.



yeah, but I've seen C/F hoods damamged from Rocks flying up, so its good knowing that it'd have to be a damn big rock to damage your hood. Then again, if it was painted a rock would damage the paint/clear before the hood so its whatever.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

I recommend CF hood only, any other CF parts would make it look panda wierd.

Do not paint over your CF hood, why offset the weightsavings by painting over it? (your car will hate you)

don't paint over it unless you have jelous neighbors :idhitit:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You're gonna end up with hood damage from rocks regardless. Especially if your car is daily driven. If it hits hard enough clear and paint will chip off. Then you'll have to have it spot painted whereas leaving it unpainted, if it was to get hit with rocks (not big ones) the damage won't be as noticable if any. Gel coat is alot stonger than paint and clearcoat and it protects better.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> You're gonna end up with hood damage from rocks regardless. Especially if your car is daily driven. If it hits hard enough clear and paint will chip off. Then you'll have to have it spot painted whereas leaving it unpainted, if it was to get hit with rocks (not big ones) the damage won't be as noticable if any. Gel coat is alot stonger than paint and clearcoat and it protects better.


yeah, my hood has some minor blemishes nothing bad though. Big differnence is its alot easier to repaint then to reclear a c/f hood.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> It has nothing to do with being run over. I don't think tha car will see any monster truck action anytime soon. The point is why spend extra money on it if it's gonna be painted.


Im more interested in the quality of how it was build VS a ebay hood. You pay for what you get.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Well either way, it's all in what that individual person likes. Me personally, I have a c-wings hood and it hasn't given me any problems yet and I'm against painting carbon fiber.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

for it gettin run over, i was just using that to show the durability vs a fibreglass hood or a regular carbon fiber hood. the fiberimages hood is a carbon kevlar composite. Looks similar to carbon fiber but is a different shade so it wont match other carbon fibers. I said paint it, cuz i know he likes the idea of a sleep car considering i talk to him enough. and if you want a full sleeper look, you dont show off your carbon fiber, you put black mess in yoru grill so you can't see yoru intercooler, and nobody will think the wiser of your car.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have no need to paint my IC, they are always behind! :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i said put a black mess in yoru grilll to hide your intercooler


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> i said put a black mess in yoru grilll to hide your intercooler


My IC not big just yet. I bought it bc its perfect for myset up and its closest to best fit.


----------

